# What tarantula spins the most webs



## Jacobchinarian (Oct 26, 2010)

I love webs. I don't know why but I think it is so cool. So what tarantula webs the most and what tarantulas spin funnel webs.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 26, 2010)

First that comes to mind is GBB. My _P. crassipes_ is also a pretty heavy webber.


----------



## NikiP (Oct 26, 2010)

P. murinus has to be up there with the top webbers. Although i've seen some horned baboon species with some seriously impressive webbing also.


----------



## LirvA (Oct 26, 2010)

avics web a lot, they do tube webs.


----------



## Lorum (Oct 26, 2010)

Also, _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_. IME, spiderlings of _Lampropelma violaceopes_ and _Heteroscodra maculata_ spin a lot of web too (in the enclosure, not only as funnel webs).


----------



## batest (Oct 26, 2010)

*Gbb*

My female GBB fills the whole tank with web.


----------



## edesign (Oct 26, 2010)

Of the nine different T's I have kept (I can list if you would like but mostly the common ones) definitely C. cyaneopubescens and P. murinus (GBB and OBB). My avics webbed a bit but nothing like those two. The OBB laid down a mat of webbing on the floor of the tank and would literally crawl underneath it and stalk crickets from below


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 26, 2010)

They aren't tarantulas, but they are called funnel web tarantulas, check out Acanthogonatus francki and pissi. They arent theraphosidae species, but they are Nemesiidae. Theyre like little dwarf tarantulas. They web A LOT.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Oct 27, 2010)

i think my murinus is defective, its neither defensive (anymore) nor a heavy webber. i guess thats what i get for taking in charity cases... :wall:

(i'm joking, btw. it has a pretty sweet tunnel, but i was hoping for the murinus standard extra thick webbing everywhere when i got it.)


----------



## Bothrops (Oct 27, 2010)

I also love webbers. I agree with P. murinus and C. cyaneopubescens. Also, H. incei is a good webber.


----------



## Hobo (Oct 27, 2010)

I can vouch for the GBB, and A. pissi as heavy webbers. The A. pissi's web is very strong and thick, almost like that of an eggsac. She had webbed her waterdish to her web and it was like ripping through thin cardboard to get it out.

I'll also add C. fimbriatus and C. perezmilesi. Both are heavy webbers, though not as much as the GBB or pissi. I've also had an OBT for a week now, and so far no huge web action. Hopefully she'll be a heavy webber too!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 27, 2010)

Out of my OBT, GBB, H. mac and C. fimbriatus. I have to hand it to the C. fimbriatus. Anything Chilobrachys is a amaizing webber. No waiting for webs either. My GBB and C. huahini are having a webbing race. Oh, and not to mention C. huahini pushes 8" and is very animated! They make lots of "trip wires" too. :clap: They have a pinkish/yellow color changing look.


----------



## TomM (Oct 27, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> Out of my OBT, GBB, H. mac and C. fimbriatus. I have to hand it to the C. fimbriatus. Anything Chilobrachys is a amaizing webber. No waiting for webs either. My GBB and C. huahini are having a webbing race. Oh, and not to mention C. huahini pushes 8" and is very animated! They make lots of "trip wires" too. :clap: They have a pinkish/yellow color changing look.


I second this! My. Chilobrachys fimbriatus has covered every square inch of its enclosure.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Oct 27, 2010)

H Incei web a lot.


----------



## Midknight xrs (Oct 27, 2010)

my C. Fasciatum is a heavy webber.


----------



## Aschamne (Oct 28, 2010)

Avicularia minitrix hands down the best webber I have, everything in the enclosure is covered with a blanket of webbing.

Art


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 28, 2010)

Im starting to wonder why there are no pictures in this thread.. :?


----------



## BlackCat (Oct 28, 2010)

In my experience..

-C. cyaneopubescens (GBB) - Filled his enclosure with a huge tube web. Stopped all of the webbing since his mature molt though.

-A. purpurea - She is in one of those Micheal's plastic rectangular cubes, lid filled with substrate on the bottom. The entire top of her enclosure is a big tube web with a tube web that leads down and out on each corner. Really impressed with the amount she webbed up.

-P murinus (OBT) - I've had mixed results with the 3 that I own. The 2 I have from SharpFang have been opposites since day 1 in their new homes. One climbed to the top and made an Avic-like tube web that it has now extended across the top, all the way down to the substrate where it dug out an elaborate tunnel. The other dug straight into the ground and has made a nice little tunnel, but webbing.. none lol.

In a separate OBT case, web all around the enclosure. Where's the substrate? IDK all I see is WEB! 

-C. fasciatum - Has webbed similar to my GBB actually. She dug out a shallow trench and followed up with a nicely constructed tube web throughout. I'd say it's about 60% of what my GBB had.

last but not least...

- C. darlingi - I have 5 growing babies.. Well, they're all about 2" now. Elaborate tunneling systems in each enclosure, and web all over the place. Sometimes I have to tear the lids off because they web it up so much! lol


----------



## LirvA (Oct 29, 2010)

I <3 C. Fasciatum 

and I'm with OP. Webbing is freaking awesome. Love Ts that web a lot.


----------



## Niloticus (Oct 29, 2010)

*Heavy webbing t's.*

I've been pretty fortunate to have a good variety of spiders that I've kept over the years and think back at some of the crazy webs they make. Heck, there's tons toward the top as far as webbing: chilobrachys, avics, malaysian earth tiger, obt, pokes, skeletons, sun tiger, so many, too many to name them all even. :drool:

Niloticus


----------



## LirvA (Oct 29, 2010)

Niloticus said:


> I've been pretty fortunate to have a good variety of spiders that I've kept over the years and think back at some of the crazy webs they make. Heck, there's tons toward the top as far as webbing: chilobrachys, avics, malaysian earth tiger, obt, pokes, skeletons, sun tiger, so many, too many to name them all even. :drool:
> 
> Niloticus


What is the latin name for skeletons? 

I actually have never heard of skeletons till the other day I saw a thread about them here on AB and thought it was a joke


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 29, 2010)

LirvA said:


> What is the latin name for skeletons?
> 
> I actually have never heard of skeletons till the other day I saw a thread about them here on AB and thought it was a joke


Ebhebopus murinus. 

You can find a list of scientific to common names here:

http://sites.google.com/site/tarantuladb/genus-index-1


----------



## LirvA (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you. 

Confirmed never heard of that species imo.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 29, 2010)

Niloticus said:


> I've been pretty fortunate to have a good variety of spiders that I've kept over the years and think back at some of the crazy webs they make. Heck, there's tons toward the top as far as webbing: chilobrachys, avics, malaysian earth tiger, obt, pokes, skeletons, sun tiger, so many, too many to name them all even. :drool:
> 
> Niloticus



I'd have to disagree.  Pokies don't really web that much.  They tend to use more substrate than actual webbing. Ephebopus dig burrows...

As for REAL heavy webbers, you can't go wrong with Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Pterinochilus murinus or Monocentropus balfouri.


----------



## Clusterwhoops (Apr 8, 2012)

I've always been told GBB make the best webs.


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 8, 2012)

My Chilobrachys huahini layers the entire floor, then starts covering the walls! 2nd guess would be GBB!!
Although, C. huahini are VERY defensive and fast! Mine also hisses!


----------



## Giygas (Apr 8, 2012)

Not exactly a tarantula, but L.megattheloides not only webs up the floor, but also adds new floors to the enclosure. They are extremely beautiful. One thing to note is their long spinnerettes. They're relatively new to the hobby, so it would be nice for a change


----------



## suzypike (Apr 8, 2012)

My best tube webbers are:
Pterinochilus murinus 
Holothele incei
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus pulcher

My GBB (mature males that have passed) were great webbers, but they didn't really do tube webs.  They just webbed up everything in their enclosures.

My P. pulcher has an awesome system of tube webs all through her enclosure.  However, I can't get good pics from the outside, due to her webbing up the walls.  These were taken from inside her tank, and so you can only see one tunnel at a time.  If you could see all of them, and how they go all through the plants and branches, you would get a better idea of how cool a webber she is---




P. cambridgei


----------



## vickywild (Apr 8, 2012)

+1 for C.fimbriatus.
Mines just a 1/2" sling just now and already its vile is so full of web I can't see a thing haha.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heterothele villosella webs nice webs as well.


----------



## TZach (Apr 8, 2012)

Ive always heard the gbb and the horned species do alot of webbing


----------

